# anyone hear about the guy without a gaff sunday



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

caught a 55" bull dolphin without a gaff lol. apparently the guy roped it to get it in. he is my hero lol:thumbup:


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

havent heard about that one yet, but tell ya a story. Hydrothereapy and I were out of Destin about a month back and lost the only gaff we had to a big king.. The thing swam off with the thing on his back..tried to get m back several times (gaffe still on its back) till it fell off to the bottom..so we try he net (not agood idea) after several attempts the freaking fish bullets a hole through the net completly and exists throuh the other side forcing me to get the rod reel thorugh as well.. so how the hell are we gonna get it in, we thought..last resource was the bait knife..man just picture the whole thing...king didnt want to give up.. we got 'm though..now cant think of leashing a Mahi..that had to be quite a show.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

wow lol crazy. and i heard the whole thing over the radio lol i wish i woulda been there lol


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

i was fishing with my father in law and son in law last nov, got a big king to boat, tried to stick him he jumped 6 feet in air and landed in my inlaws lap sitting on cooler seat with a stretch 25 in his mouth, that was fun


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

20simmons sea skiff said:


> i was fishing with my father in law and son in law last nov, got a big king to boat, tried to stick him he jumped 6 feet in air and landed in my inlaws lap sitting on cooler seat with a stretch 25 in his mouth, that was fun


*That could have ended very badly. He got lucky if he had no injuries.*


----------

